

Ask HN: Can you get a J1 visa for your startup if admitted to an accelerator? - technotony

Hello, immigration is a perennial question here on HN.  Does anyone have any experience of sponsoring themselves as a J1 visa? Is this possible?  We have been admitted to a relatively prestigious accelerator in the bay area which I think should qualify for the training requirement for the visa.  My co-founder is American and with advisors and others my share is below 50%.
======
codeonfire
Are you doing technical work? Why not work remotely? btw, J-1 is a non-
immigrant visa. How long is the accelerator program?

~~~
technotony
Program is six months (hence can't use ESTA), requirement for the grant they
offer to be in the US for the duration

------
coryl
Your country?

~~~
technotony
UK

